# Kid friendly Plus sized Ideas for mom



## SDIX (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm on my 9th Halloween with children of my own and I am starting to run out of ideas.

It makes it even hard that they need to be completely kid friendly, not too involved as far as the make-up goes, and plus sized.
This year's theme is Haunted Sea. We already did pirates a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Could you be a bit more specific? Are you throwing a party for children? Or are you looking for costumes for plus sized kids?


----------



## SDIX (Oct 1, 2012)

oops, should not post threads late at night!

No party, we just dress up in coordinating outfits each year, myself and my 2 boys who are 9 and 1. So whatever I dress as needs to be kid appropriate. Nothing too sexy and no gore, etc. I'm running out of ideas! It doesn't help that I am plus sized and so finding costumes or items to assemble a costume are limited.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I don’t know what you already have tried, but I have seen the following:

Pumpkin
Red Queen (Alice in wonderland)
Clown
Farmer
Raggedy Ann


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's a jellyfish costume idea from Martha Stewart. You could wear pretty much any clothes you wanted it with, and it looks pretty easy!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sea anemone!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pkingdesign/2989838890/

A sailor suit?
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/sailor-costume-p-19949.html
(it says it's "sexy" ugh.. but it's actually pretty cute and not slutty - mini rant... not every woman wants the "sexy" costumes with the skirt barely covering their tush and their boobs hanging out... can someone make some cute costumes for women that aren't going to have you pop out all over??)

Sea Horse!
http://www.amazon.com/Wilton-Adult-Seahorse-Halloween-Costume/dp/B004673NNE


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

How about Ursula the Sea Witch from Disney's 'The Little Mermaid'?


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

OctoberDream said:


> I don’t know what you already have tried, but I have seen the following:
> 
> Pumpkin
> Red Queen (Alice in wonderland)
> ...


Sorry, I missed the whole sea theme. I got nothing.


----------



## SDIX (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas! I think I've got a new list for years to come! As of right now the kids have decided they want to be all different, so I think I am going to just go for the pirate again this year. I do like my pirate stuff!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> How about Ursula the Sea Witch from Disney's 'The Little Mermaid'?


I was going to suggest this too!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Shark? (I know this particular example is a kid's costume but it could work for an adult too)

http://en.paperblog.com/diy-halloween-costumes-84509/


----------

